# New Member And New To Outback



## SydneyExcursion (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello all! We just put our deposit down and ordered our first Outback today! It is the 32BHDS Sydney LE. We cant wait to take it camping!! It is supposed to be at the dealer Oct 22 2007. 
We are not thrilled with it being a Keystone as our trade-in is a Keystone VR1 310BHS. We had nothing but problems with the VR1 from the day we purchased it! Not kidding...we couldnt take it home for 3 days because the slide messed up during our walk-thru!! Since then, the camper has been taken back 6 times over slide issues. Keystone never once returned my calls or responded to my emails. Anyhow, I came across this site and it has me feeling a little better about the OB line.
I am keeping my model#1400 Equalizer hitch and my Maxx Air vents as well as my electric tounge jack.
Ok, enough babbling.....gonna sit here and wait until my camper gets here!!!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

[sup]_*Welcome to Outbackers Joe!!!!*_[/sup]

I am sure you will love your new Outback. Like all trailers some have problems. As you can see from this family that most of us are very pleased with the Outback line. I hope this Keystone purchase is much better for you. Where are you from?

Happy camping,

Scott


----------



## SydneyExcursion (Sep 20, 2007)

I am in Scott Depot, WV!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Enjoy your experience here and CAMPING.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Welcome to the

CULT
CLUB
CLAN
TRIBE
HORDE
PACK
PRIDE
LITTER
DEN
PLAYPEN
PLAYGROUND
CAMPGROUND

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!*


----------



## SydneyExcursion (Sep 20, 2007)

i am getting a warm and fuzzy feeling already


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> *Welcome to the
> 
> CULT
> CLUB
> ...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi SydneyExcursion
















AND









Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It will be the longest wait of your life......but worth it







Good Luck and enjoy

Welcome to the fun

John


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

I hope you have better luck with the OB. You'll find great support and fun on this forum. Let us hear from you soon and often!

HEIDI


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome!

I salute you for yor choice in trailers and for your choice in serving our country!

Thank you.

Enjoy your new trailer.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Sydney Excursion to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 32BHDS
Hope this one is a lot better then your old TT

Don


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*NICE TRAILER !!!! Congrats and welcome!! *

We love ours !! you will too.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Joe,
Glad you found the site. Lots of friendly people here to commiserate with if you have any problems, but hopefully this trailer will be a better experience.
Bob


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







That is a great floor plan. You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi I am just looking in to buying an Outback, and I would like to know if any one has had any issues with the 28FLRS. It is a 2004. I think the fiver is just what we want. We are trading in a bunk house model fiver. The kids have bought their own rigs and go solo now. I would be happy to hear any feedback. Thank you and have a great day


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

First of all welcome SydneyExcursion!







You picked a really nice Outback.

Also, welcome fourwalls!








No experience with a 5er at all, BUT, we have a 2003 25rss. Got it 2 years ago, and absolutely love it.







We have had no problems with it. DH did make sure he treated the roof last fall. Last year we took several trips with it probably totalling 3-4 thousand miles total for last year. This year we took a 6000 mile trip west, and again had no problems with it. Make sure you have all maintenance issues covered. That should be a given whether it is a new or used camper.

Enjoy your camping experiences.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

welcome SydneyExcursion!
I hope you have better luck with with you new trailer 
Happy Traveling

Willie


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

All I have to add is - how do you guys do that with the animated signature line thingies, lol....


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers







and be sure to post when you get the New TT

obnj family


----------



## SydneyExcursion (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks to everyone who has welcomed us so far!! The days are going by so slllooooow! However, we are being patient as we are hoping our wait is worth it!


----------



## SydneyExcursion (Sep 20, 2007)

.....just a few more weeks


----------



## SydneyExcursion (Sep 20, 2007)

its in!!!!!!!!! gonna go pick it up today!! will take some pics and post em up this week.


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats!!!! You're gonna love the trailer. You've got a great tow vehicle also, well all except for that deisel thing...just kidding. That Excursion will pull it where ever you want to go.

Kirk


----------

